# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Service Unavailable

## jortiz

Hi

On W2K3 i have this message "Service Unavailable" when i'm trying browse to my Report Manager.

The ReportServer service is started.

What happend?

Thanks!!

----------


## rmiao

Is web service running?

----------


## jortiz

Hi

I don't know if the web service is running, please explain that.

Thanks

----------


## rmiao

Check control panel -> sevices applet on the server and ensure web service is running, since RS is rely on web service.

----------


## jortiz

Hi

No i don't understand, you talk about the windows service ReportServer? That service it's STARTED.

I do have that to initiate other service?

Y saw in Internet the next blog, i'm waiting that the administrator of the machine W2K3 restart it.
http://weblogs.asp.net/bdesmond/arch.../20/28441.aspx

Thanks very much

----------

